# My $28 turkey tag



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

So I go online Thursday and buy my turkey tag. When I hit "print license" a blank grey screen appears. I call the help line and sit on hold for 86 minutes. No answer. I write the helpline at the given email address. No answer.

I call today, and am on hold for 45 minutes. No answer. I call the division of wildlife offices. No answer (Saturday).

I have to get my license printed, so pay the extra $4 for a reprint. It worked this time.

Little ticked off at this point......


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

That happenex to me with fishing license. Odnr emailed me a copy for free. I think there is a glitch
In there system


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

it happened to me last season with a a deer tag, cost me an extra $4...happened again with this years fishing license and after an hour on the phone they finally e-mailed me a copy. went to wal-mart for my hunting license, took only a few minutes..think I'm going to go back to buying over the counter from now on


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

The problem appears to be that if you have the latest version of Adobe Acrobat reader their system does not support printing....I had to have them email me my deer tags...my fishing license and my turkey tag and hunting license. Difference being everytime I called I got an immediate response and a quick resolution to the issue.

Rich


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It not the first time is has happened to me, but seems random. Same machine, software, etc. I was always able to get them on the phone to email it before. Last year I paid an extra 4$ for my duck stamp.

I will have to go back to over the counter I guess. Do they charge extra for that?

Never had a problem with this process with other states. I'm not at all impressed with their provider.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i had the same problem last year getting my hunting and deer tag.it printed the receipt for payment but,wouldn't print the tags.called and after a couple of tries i finally talked to someone.they e-mailed them to me and also told me i had to turn off all pop-up blockers for it to print tags.this year i went to baitshop and had my fishing licenses in 5 min and out the door.going to do the same for hunting tags this year.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I thought mine was going to freeze when I got my second turkey tag. If u buy your license online u should be able to print replacements whenever you want. It doesn't cost the state anything what's the harm? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

I had the same issue but all I did was save the file and print at a different computer (work). You can also print as many copies as you want. If you save the file, you can print as many as you want later on.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

kernal83 said:


> I thought mine was going to freeze when I got my second turkey tag. If u buy your license online u should be able to print replacements whenever you want. It doesn't cost the state anything what's the harm?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


They charge $4 for the replacement.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

TerryMayberry said:


> I had the same issue but all I did was save the file and print at a different computer (work). You can also print as many copies as you want. If you save the file, you can print as many as you want later on.


Never gave me a chance to save it, but if I do it again I will see if that is a possibility.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

When the license come up, scroll to the middle near the bottom of the page. A bar should appear that allows you to select save. You are saving a PDF and can print it anytime you need to.

Hint,

To waterproof your print out, spray it with a clear acrylic spray. Both sides. Works great for hunting and lake maps too. You can put it on waxed paper to dry or I clip the corner in forceps and hang it to dry.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I had a problem once and i now go to the top of the screen and hit file and then hit print. At least on my computer i can print out an extra copy in case i lose or get one wet. I do not hit the website print button.


----------

